# FloraMax vs. Flourite



## AfricanCichlids (Jan 30, 2013)

Which one is better?


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I haven't used Flourite, but as far as I know, it's like a sand-like substrate? To me anything that is sand or of the like is incredibly messy it would seem and not worth the effort. that's just IMO

I use Floramax because it's so readily available, and so cheap. 7 bucks a bag? seems like a no brainer. I did have to wash it a LOT, but after that, I put it in the tank, topped it with eco complete, and plants have been growing nicely. In fact, my crypts, which had been struggling and melting before that, really took off after I put the new substrate in. I haven't had any issues so far. no cloudy water or anything like that.

I'd say Floramax.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

No substrate is "best"--it really comes down to the needs of the set up, your finances, and the aesthetic qualities you prefer. 

Fluorite isn't anything like sand, btw. Much much larger particles.


----------



## Kudaria (Jan 7, 2013)

Flourite takes alot of washing (a whole lot in fact its sorta scary how muddy the water is when you first wash it) however unlike some other products which claim not to affect water pH and lie (like Eco Complete) it actually doesn't affect water pH.

Other than the initial time washing I really like the Flourite, my plants certainly seem to be doing well in it. As the poster above noted the regular Flourite isn't a sand, in fact there is only one sand substrate sold by Seachem and thats Black Onyx Sand which is meant for chiclid tanks.

I don't have any experience with FloraMax but the fact its made by CaribSea (I think) discourages me from getting it after my disastrous experience with Eco Complete.


----------



## h0meless (Jul 17, 2010)

Flourite makes a sand substrate other than the Black Onyx. http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/FlouriteBlackSand.html

My roommate uses it and his plants seem to be doing alright.

I use flourite black (not the sand) in my 20H and floramax in my 20H. The size of the flourite is much smaller than the floramax and seems to weigh a lot less than the floramax. As far as which is better, I can't really tell. I would assume flourite is better from what I hear from other members. I usually hear of people using flourite, eco complete, or aquasoil when people mention their tanks, but never really floramax.


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

Ive used both

I prefer flourite because of the consistency in the grading --> making it easier to plant in

both work...both are essentially inert (contain micro...not macro nutrients)

really its about choosing which one looks good to you in your tank (I used to prefer the midnight floramax to flourite...but have grown to like flourite more and didnt want to order flourite black online) and adopting a good dosing regimen for your plants


----------



## AfricanCichlids (Jan 30, 2013)

Alright thanks for the feedback everyone. I think I'll just go with floramax. Cheaper. And I'll mix it with some black sand to hold the plants in place.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have used both, I don't really know that one is better than the other as it's kind of hard to really gauge that out in different conditions. I think they are about the same, I mean they couldn't be more similar.

The major downside to flourite is that it's really dusty at first. You can either wash it, or just fill slowly. I find washing it to be an absolute pain so I just put it in. I also put a prefilter on my intake so I don't need to clean my filter ASAP.

The downside of Floramax is that it comes wet. It's only marginally cheaper by the weight here which fooled me once. However, it's a chain stores more often so it's easier to find on sale. The positive of it being moist is that it doesn't cloud as much as Flourite, I am sure if you let it dry out, it would still have the issues of Flourite. I notice no cloudiness from Fourite when I drystart which I attribute to being moist for long periods of time and thus sticking together a lot better.


That said, I would consider them interchangeable. 


I will say, I plan to avoid both in the future. I have scratched a few tanks with this stuff over the years by not being careful enough. It can stick to magnetic cleaners and scratch. Even being more careful, you can get a few small pieces stuck in a cleaning pad and put lesser scratches in. So be careful cleaning your tank, especially near the substrate. If you use a magnetic cleaner, stop, and throw it away if it ever falls to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Kudaria said:


> Flourite takes alot of washing (a whole lot in fact its sorta scary how muddy the water is when you first wash it) however unlike some other products which claim not to affect water pH and lie (like Eco Complete) it actually doesn't affect water pH.
> 
> Other than the initial time washing I really like the Flourite, my plants certainly seem to be doing well in it. As the poster above noted the regular Flourite isn't a sand, in fact there is only one sand substrate sold by Seachem and thats Black Onyx Sand which is meant for chiclid tanks.
> 
> I don't have any experience with FloraMax but the fact its made by CaribSea (I think) discourages me from getting it after my disastrous experience with Eco Complete.


I'd have to completely agree. Eco-complete & Floramax changes my pH too much (way too high of a pH) for my liking. While Flourite is smaller, and thus will take a few days before the dust settles in a new tank, in the longterm I adamantly believe it is the better substrate.


----------



## difrent7 (Nov 24, 2012)

I purchased FloraMax because of the price and have been happy with it for the most part.
I read a thread saying it can raise your PH because some of the white pieces of gravel in there. I tested it and yes some of the white pieces did react to the vinegar test but my PH isn't really any higher than my tap water.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow, they must have changed Floramax. I bought it yesterday and it looks like black crushed lava rock. Very uniform in size. Just wonder if it's black naturally or dyed.


----------

